# Who's Going to Provo?



## Johnathan (May 14, 2006)

So who all is going to Provo? I know I've seen some other posts about this. Who will I get to visit with? It should be pretty fun. I'm looking forward to the ultimate shopping experience. Party time![8D]


----------



## its_virgil (May 14, 2006)

I'm going...wednesday at CSUSA is a fun time, and the Rendezvous that eveining is a blast. See ya there.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Johnathan_
> <br />So who all is going to Provo? I know I've seen some other posts about this. Who will I get to visit with? It should be pretty fun. I'm looking forward to the ultimate shopping experience. Party time![8D][][]


----------



## thetalbott4 (May 14, 2006)

Being an hour away from them, I pretty much hafta go. State law. Look it up.


----------



## jssmith3 (May 14, 2006)

I am going.  Can't wait []
Janet


----------



## PenWorks (May 15, 2006)

I get in Tuesday to start my spending spree !
See you all there. 

PS. I am helping out with the registration table for the Rendezvous, make sure
you bring me as much free wood as you can carry in ! []


----------



## bjackman (May 15, 2006)

Scott,
Gotcha beat at about 35 mins..... []


----------



## Ryan (May 15, 2006)

I will also be there! It was a good time last year. 

I think that all from IAP who are going to CSUSA's open house and to the Rendezvous should have a way to Identify we are from IAP. When I went last year I missed a bunch of people at the open house because I did not know what they looked like. A bunch of us were going to go to dinner, but I never found them.[V]

What do you all think??

Ryan


----------



## Dario (May 15, 2006)

NOT ME!!! [][V][xx(]

I'll be with you in spirit guys!  Hope you can bring us back stories []


----------



## scubaman (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ryan_
> <br />I think that all from IAP who are going to CSUSA's open house and to the Rendezvous should have a way to Identify we are from IAP. When I went last year I missed a bunch of people at the open house because I did not know what they looked like. A bunch of us were going to go to dinner, but I never found them.[V]


We could have the logo buttons at the pen demo area at CSU.  Of course you have to be preregistered (I know you are, Ryan!)  We did this at the 1st Redezvous but have not done it since, because very few people picked up their buttons at CSU.  No problem doing that again though!


----------



## Johnathan (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scubaman_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Rich, I think this would be a great idea to have the buttons ready for CSUSA that morning. 

It would also been nice to arange an IAP dinner or something. I know a couple of months ago I was taken to a restaurant in Provo called the Brick Oven, it's a great pizza place. Something like this should work with everyones budget.

Is there a time that everyone would want to meet for dinner? a place? we could go ahead and plan for it now. [8D]


----------



## jssmith3 (May 15, 2006)

Would anyone be willing to let me call them for directions once I get there?  I am not staying at the hotel and wouldn't want to miss anything?
Janet


----------



## RussFairfield (May 15, 2006)

I should bne there Tuesday night.


----------



## PenWorks (May 15, 2006)

The Super Wednesday Sale at CSUSA starts at 8 AM
Plus there will be turning demos going on most of the day.
The Pen Rendezvous starts at 7 PM.
I would say about 4 PM for the Pizza bash would be good, just throwin somthin out there.


----------



## its_virgil (May 15, 2006)

We have to stay at CSUSA until they give away all of the prizes. I may win another lathe..
do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />The Super Wednesday Sale at CSUSA starts at 8 AM
> Plus there will be turning demos going on most of the day.
> The Pen Rendezvous starts at 7 PM.
> I would say about 4 PM for the Pizza bash would be good, just throwin somthin out there.


----------



## PenWorks (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />We have to stay at CSUSA until they give away all of the prizes. I may win another lathe..



I allready figured that part out. I will just give you my ticket,
since you walk around with that horse shoe you know where []


----------



## Johnathan (May 15, 2006)

Pizza at 4pm sounds good to me. Please let me know who all wants to go so that we can reserve the space. I don't think we want to wait an hour for a table with things starting at 7pm.

I'll also be there Tuesday for some early shopping.

Can't wait. 

So do I get a prize if I spend more than Anthony?  [][]


----------



## PenWorks (May 15, 2006)

Another reason I opted for a little earlier time. I need to go help out
at the registration, so I need to get back by at least 6 PM.
Besides, spending money always makes me hungry []
So I'm in.

Johnathan, the only prize you will get, is a bigger Visa bill than me []


----------



## scubaman (May 15, 2006)

Bring me a slice, willya?


----------



## jssmith3 (May 15, 2006)

There will be 2, my son and I.
Janet


----------



## its_virgil (May 15, 2006)

Is that where it is? Maybe why I can't sit in one place for very long[] See ya there.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigL (May 15, 2006)

I'll be there and I'm looking forward to meeting all of you.  I'm in for whatever anyone wants to do.  I do have a van that will seat 7 if anyone needs a ride.  Lane


----------



## Johnathan (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scubaman_
> <br />Bring me a slice, willya?



Rich, we will even save you two slices! and at $20 bucks each, you're getting a great deal, that deals is only for you!

see you there[8D]


----------



## Johnathan (May 15, 2006)

I'll post as we get closer to get a total count on dinner. You don't need to post now. I just wanted to get an idea.


----------



## dfurlano (May 15, 2006)

Although I am not going where is the info on the meeting?  I looked on CSUSA web site but I could not find any links.

Thanks.


----------



## scubaman (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dfurlano_
> <br />Although I am not going where is the info on the meeting?  I looked on CSUSA web site but I could not find any links.


If you go to the upcoming events, it's listed.  Very bottom of the page


----------



## Johnathan (May 22, 2006)

I can already smell the pizza, wood, and burning plastic from a credit card!


----------



## Ryan (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnathan_
> <br />I can already smell the pizza, wood, and burning plastic from a credit card!



Easy BOY! You still have 22 days left. Not that I am counting or anything.[]

Ryan


----------



## Ron Mc (May 23, 2006)

Unfortunately it now appears that I will NOT be able to attend.[xx(]
I would love to have one of the buttons for my pen displays.
If I register can I get one even if I'm not going? Or can someone just get me one and I'll pay whatever it cost?


----------



## its_virgil (May 23, 2006)

At "whatever it cost" means mine is for sale. Let's see: plane ticket + car rental + Hotel + CSUSA + ...[]
Do a good turn daily!
Don
PS:ssssshhhhh "Rich", make me two buttons





> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br /> I'll pay whatever it cost?


----------



## Ron Mc (May 23, 2006)

Great! Thanks Don! The cost of the item looked great until I saw the CSUSA cost added! That could be a problem.[]


----------



## jssmith3 (May 23, 2006)

I will try to get you one Ron.  I won't even charge ya.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 5, 2006)

Just a little more than a week away! We have talked dinner and how we will find each other. Lets talk about it.

Ryan


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 5, 2006)

Just look for the guys that have 7 pens in their shirt pocket, (with stains)
and 4 in each pant pocket, carring a pen portfolio with 24 more ! []
I will have my neck pen again. [] See ya all there.


----------



## Pen Man (Jun 5, 2006)

Could some one tell me day by day events so I could decide if I will fly out.[8D]


----------



## Ryan (Jun 5, 2006)

Ok Anthony has settled this for us. If you are from IAP and going to the CSUSA Open House you need to carry 7 Pens in your shirt pocket. Make sure that one of them is an uncaped fountin pen. If you do not want to carry 7 pens in your shirt pocket. Hang on around your neck.

What time for Dinner?


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 5, 2006)

I am assuming the Pizza bash starts at 4 PM or earlier.
I will be at CS Open House at 8 AM, spend some money, watch some demos,
See Virgil win another lathe, then take my nap, Pizza & Pen Turners Rendezvous.


----------



## scubaman (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ryan_
> <br />Just a little more than a week away! We have talked dinner and how we will find each other. Lets talk about it.


It won't be hard, you'll see ;-)  One of the demo rooms at CSU will be penturning.  Registered Rendezvous participants can pick up their name buttons there.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Just look for the guys that have 7 pens in their shirt pocket, (with stains)
> and 4 in each pant pocket, carring a pen portfolio with 24 more ! []
> I will have my neck pen again. [] See ya all there.



OMG Anthony, I am laughing SO Hard!!!!!!!

[][][]

I am not able to make it to Provo, but I know I will in the next few years...Now I know how to carry my pens properly!!

Enjoy Prove everyone...I'll be at the AAW,  hope to meet some of you there!!


----------

